# Off the leash training



## Jme (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm new to this forum. My fiance and I have a 6 month old male V named Di Vinci (He is our little boy and we absolutely love him and this breed ;D). We have been working with him a lot with training. My question is about off the leash training. At our new house we have not put up a fence yet but the current house has one that he roams freely within. We want to work with him staying next to us and not running out into the street, next door, ect. I heard about shock collars. He doesn't really care about the clicker, treats sometimes works. We would really appreciate any advice


----------



## tanners_mama (Sep 22, 2011)

Try this thread:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2745.msg18150.html#msg18150

Good suggestions from all here, try a search and there are other threads about it as well!

Just from my experience, when Tanner and I are in the backyard (partially fenced, partially wooded) he gets a treat when called to come, or if he's just staying close to me in general. Never too early to start!


----------



## KonasPop (Aug 9, 2011)

check cord - solidify commands with postive reinfoce if you wish /; treats etc. 

Once he knows the commands almost all the way, put check cord and ecollar on...then just to e-collar - whole process should take about 6mo. 

Check cord prettymuch does the trick with ours...

good luck


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Also you can try using a whistle with the check cord to get him to comeback.


----------



## Jme (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for all of the good advise.  I plan on setting up an appt with our trainer soon.


----------

